# Tattoo numb cream



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Just had 3 hours on a rib piece and used speed numb brought from eBay.

Well.... Sat there like a corpse for 2.5 hours with no pain.

Don't get me wrong ive had half my body tattooed without pain relief but after the last sitting of mobidiculous pain sum thing had to give.

Just thought I'd share this as I was so impressed. Enjoy!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I've never tried it but I was in a bit of discomfort with my last tattoo (full calf sleeve) so may try this if I get any more done.

What was it called?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

whats it called? how much?

got my first tattoo booked in for this tuesday!

full sleve!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Never bothered with it, i like the pain. I'm into all kinds of weird ****.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Wonder if it'd work as a delay cream for all the test addled studs???


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I asked about this once, my artist said it thins the blood and you may start bleeding alot and then he said why dont i stop being a pussy and get on with it


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not afraid of a bit of pain but for the inside of my arm I might cheat with this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm alpha as fcuk!!

Don't need cream - GRRRR!!

*link please


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Just go to a pharmacy and ask for either Elma or Ametop both are numbing creams and cost about £6.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Thought this was only for girls.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Thought this was only for girls.


I've had over 40 hours of tattooing done with no cream but I appear to have turned in to a bit of a pansy so will be trying this when I get my next one.

Superman badge on the inside of my right bicep!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I've had over 40 hours of tattooing done with no cream but I appear to have turned in to a bit of a pansy so will be trying this when I get my next one.
> 
> Superman badge on the inside of my right bicep!


I do enjoy the pain. any pics of your tatts anywhere?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Xylocaine is prolly the best but it's POM. If you can get 5% that'd numb you.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I do enjoy the pain. any pics of your tatts anywhere?


Only what you can make out on my avi mate. I like to keep a bit of anonymity on the net in case any recognises me, what with talking about gear usage and stuff.

Full sleeve on left arm

Full right outer Upper arm

Full calf sleeve

Full back piece


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you not just have a couple of whiskies before you go in?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Only what you can make out on my avi mate. I like to keep a bit of anonymity on the net in case any recognises me, what with talking about gear usage and stuff.
> 
> Full sleeve on left arm
> 
> ...


Nice! Ive got a chest plate and half sleeve but i need it finishing. Just costs too much.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Here you go...... £3.99 just the job...........:laugh:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

EMLA cream is supposed to be the daddy


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i got 7 hours booked in for tommorows 3/4 sleeve. was thinking of dropping a diazepam, surely my arm will go numb eventually?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

icamero1 said:


> i got 7 hours booked in for tommorows 3/4 sleeve. was thinking of dropping a diazepam, surely my arm will go numb eventually?


I've done a 7 hour session before. Takes it right out of you. Tired and shaky at the end


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> I've done a 7 hour session before. Takes it right out of you. Tired and shaky at the end


I got my sleeve done in Thailand. 11 hrs one day and 10 hours the next day and then flew home that night. Fvck me I was a right state on the plane. 21 days of p1ssing up and [email protected] women with about 4 hrs of sleep a night and then sitting in the tattooists all that time the final two days before going home was not a good idea lmao.

Tattoo turned out good though so I'm glad I did it. Altogether it worked out at £10 an hour!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Numbing cream? :lol:x10000000000000000000 I don't believe what i`m hearing....

Stop being pussies.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ukbeefcake said:


> *Just had 3 hours on a ring piece* and used speed numb brought from eBay.
> 
> Well.... Sat there like a corpse for 2.5 hours with no pain.
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I got my sleeve done in Thailand. 11 hrs one day and 10 hours the next day and then flew home that night. Fvck me I was a right state on the plane. 21 days of p1ssing up and [email protected] women with about 4 hrs of sleep a night and then sitting in the tattooists all that time the final two days before going home was not a good idea lmao.
> 
> Tattoo turned out good though so I'm glad I did it. Altogether it worked out at £10 an hour!


Christ you must have been shaking like a shitting dog by the end of it!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Christ you must have been shaking like a shitting dog by the end of it!


Yeah mate I really didn't want to go back for more the second day but I wanted to go home with half a tattoo even less. Second day was mostly shading as all the outline was done in the first eleven hour session so it could have been worse.

The shakes and cold sweats set in big time on the flight home but that could have had something to do with 3 weeks worth of beer and drugs as well as the marathon tattoo session lol


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Fvck that! I've had all day sessions but only 7-8 hours n I felt like poo afterwards. Ribs is by far the worst pain I've had tattoo on so far.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

My tattooist has it it does help loads starting on a back peice Tuesday for 6 hours hope it helps then lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Fvck that! I've had all day sessions but only 7-8 hours n I felt like poo afterwards. Ribs is by far the worst pain I've had tattoo on so far.


I just had ribs done Tuesday and yes it's fu king lethal lol did u find a tickling kind off feeling in some areas


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive been using numbing cream on my chest piece and its great for 3 hours or so then wears off and Im flinching about like a fish haha


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> whats it called? how much?
> 
> got my first tattoo booked in for this tuesday!
> 
> full sleve!


It's called speed numb but I'd suggest at least a few hours to realise what a tattoo feels like.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> I just had ribs done Tuesday and yes it's fu king lethal lol did u find a tickling kind off feeling in some areas


Not with this cream I just felt vibrating, much longer and I recon it would of worn off. Only using it for ribs as its cheating a little...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Could have done with this last weekend when I had 4 hours on my foot and ankle!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've had 110 hours worth of tattooing since last September, I used numbing cream twice, once when I was at a tattoo convention the other time when I had my knee cap tattooed. I used ametop gel, I literally felt nothing, the whole outline was done on my thigh and powerlined before I even started feeling anything. You apply it to the skin, wrap it in clingfilm for an hour then get tattooed. I've had 1 3 hours session and the rest of my tattoo sessions were 7-8 hour sittings.


----------



## spreader (Jan 15, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> EMLA cream is supposed to be the daddy


Not for me it wasn't. Used it for my back and it was good until he sprayed and wiped excess ink/blood off then it was ****ing agony after that which was about 15 mins into it. Its a topical cream that just sits on the surface. I don't think it absorbs deep into the skin.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

spreader said:


> Not for me it wasn't. Used it for my back and it was good until he sprayed and wiped excess ink/blood off then it was ****ing agony after that which was about 15 mins into it. Its a topical cream that just sits on the surface. I don't think it absorbs deep into the skin.


Never used it to be fair. The ex did on her nipple. I've always loved the feeling of tattoos.


----------

